# Intermatic Pool Timer P1353ME wiring help



## TGMcCallie (Aug 3, 2012)

Can someone please help me with the wiring for this timer? There are some things I don't understand.  I want to make sure it will accomplish what I want to do before I buy it.

You can pull it up on line and also pull up the wiring manual in order to help me.

I have a 1 speed 220 volt pump
              220 volt Polaras booster pump
              110 volt pool light

I want  to use this time to replace the one that I have now because it will cut your cleaner/pump/light on and off at specific times.
It will make sure that your cleaner does not come on unless your pump is running.

I don't understand about the 110/220 thing for different loads on each circuit.
Is only one 220 volt feeder Line required for this or do I have to runa inbound feeder line to each seperate thing that is controlled by this timer?

I now have  my 220 volt pump connected to a 220 volt intermatic timer that will control my pool pump only.
 I now have my 220 volt cleaner pump hooked to a seperate breaker in a seperate breaker box.
I now have my 110 light hooked to a seperate breaker in a seperate breaker box as well.

I want to move all of them to this digital timer and have it control all three.

Question:  Is only ONE (1) 220 volt line required to be connected to this timer and set the timer for 220 volt,  or do I have to run the 220 line from the cleaner also to this timer as well as the 110 volt line.  

What has me confused is 2 different votlages coming off the same timer.  How is that accomplished?

I need to know this before I spent 181.00 for this digital timer.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## kok328 (Aug 3, 2012)

can you post the links to the timer you want to install?
you want to control the light through the pump/cleaner circuit so that the light is only on when the pump/cleaner is running?

_"What has me confused is 2 different votlages coming off the same timer. How is that accomplished?"_
Most likely, you will pull a neutral wire (or or use the neutral wire that goes to the control timer) and use one leg of the 220 with the neutral to create a 110 circuit to create the 110 circuit.

Your other option is to pull a separate 110 circuit to a timer and control the pump/cleaner & light with relays.


----------



## TGMcCallie (Aug 3, 2012)

go to intermatic.com and search for P1353me.

I called tech support and they say that you have to run seperate lines to the controller and use the controller/timer/ just like you would a light switch which breaks one side of the hot line.
Tom


----------



## speedy petey (Aug 5, 2012)

WHY do you want to control the lights with the same timer as the pumps???


----------



## speedy petey (Aug 5, 2012)

Ah, I see. This timer has three control circuits. 



TGMcCallie said:


> I called tech support and they say that you have to run seperate lines to the controller and use the controller/timer/ just like you would a light switch which breaks one side of the hot line.
> Tom


Exactly. You'll need to feed the timer with 120V for the control (you can use the circuit for the light for this), then breaker one side of the two 240V circuits.


----------

